#  Der kleine Patient >   Dringend Hilfe gebraucht, Kopfhaltung beim Neugeborenen >

## Lubi

Hallo alle zusammen, 
haben einen 4-wöchigen Sohn, der gerne sein Kopf (vor allem beim Schlafen) nur nachrechts dreht. Nicht, dass er ihn nicht nach links gerne drehen würde, aber es klappt halt nicht. 
Letzte Woche war ich mit ihm schon beim Arzt, der hat uns gleich zum Ultraschall geschickt, weil er der Meinung war, dass es der Lymphknoten ist. Meinte, wenn der flüssig ist, muss die Flüssigkeit raus, war aber nicht, also hat er uns nach Hause geschickt, mit der Bemerkung, dass wir den Knoten beobachten sollen/werden. 
Ihr müsst wissen, wir leben momentan in Amerika und irgendwie bin ich mit der Vorgehensweise hier nicht so zufrieden. Habe schon viel gegoogelt und meistens Infos gefunden, die auf eine Krankengymnastik oder Chiropraktiker verweisen. 
Könnte es sein, dass es dieser Muskel am Hals ist, dass er evt verspannt ist? Unser Kleine hat auch keine Schmerzen, ist ganz normal, Fieber ist auch nicht da. Nächste Woche ist unser 1Monat check-up und ich will unbedingt eine Krankengymnastik für ihn. Nicht, dass er mir dann irgenwann mit nem schiefen Kopf durch die Gegend läuft. Muß ich mir da große Sorgen machen? Viele sagen, dass die Kopflage auch etwas mit der GEburt zu tun haben kann, aber nicht dieser Knoten!!! 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand sowas ähnliches schon hinter sich(meine jetzt Baby-technisch) und kann mir da weiter helfen.  
lubi

----------


## dreamchaser

Hallo,
wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, dann ist das eine Problem, dass dein Sohn seinen Kopf selbsständig nur zur rechten Seite dreht.  Das andere Problem ist wohl ein Knoten am Hals.
Zum ersten Punkt: Kinder drehen ihren Kopf erst im 3.Lebensmonat wissentlich. Du kannst ihn ja immer mal mit dem Kopf auf die andere Seite drehen, damit die Halsmuskulatur sich gleichmäßig ausprägt. Wenn er vor der Geburt den Kopf schon immer in einer bestimmten Position hatte, kann es gut sein, dass die Muskulatur dort etwas kräftiger ist - erstmal beobachten und dann weitersehen. Er ist erst 4 Wochen alt, dqa entwickeln sich viele Sachen noch.
Der Knoten am Hals scheint ihm ja keine Schmerzen zu bereiten - und wenn er schon untersucht wurde und nicht auffällig beschrieben wurde, würde ich zum abwarten raten.

----------


## Bianca34

Hallo... 
Zum Kopf drehen kann ich auch nuchts sagen aber zum Knoten... 
Unser Niklas hatte damals als Baby auch so einen Knoten, der vom Arzt als unauffällig diagnostiziert wurde. Und letztendlich ging er nach fast 2 Monaten tatsächlich von allein weg. 
Wünsche Dir Glück, das es bei Dir, bzw. Deinem Kleinen auch so sein wird.  
Liebe Grüße nach Amerika
Bianca

----------


## Lubi

Hallo dreamchaser und Bianca, 
danke für eure Beiträge... 
Was das Kopfdrehen betrifft...wenn ich ihn auf den Bauch lege, oder auch im Arm halte, möchte er schon gerne nach links den Kopf drehen, aber die Bewegung bricht dann meistens ab, wenn er den Kopf gerade hat. Wenn er auf dem Bauch liegt, bedeutet es, dass er mit der Nase auf den Boden fällt. Der Arzt hat uns auch gesagt, wir sollel leicht sein Kopf drehen und mobilisieren, aber mach es mal bei einem 4-wöchigem Baby.
Was den Knoten betrifft, da habe ich halt das gefühl, dass er immer nur größer wird, wenn er den Hals anspannt, deswegen der Gedanke, dass es doch eher der Muskel und nicht der Lymphknoten ist.
Aber vielen Dank, irgendwie fühlt man sich dann doch etwas erleichtert, vor allem was die Kopfhaltung betrifft. Mit dem Knoten werde ich ja nächste Woche nach unserem Termin hoffentlich schlauer sein. 
liebe grüße aus amerika
lubi

----------


## Bianca34

Hallo Lubi... 
Ich habe nochmal nachgeschaut was uns unser Arzt damals empfohlen hat... 
Es handelte sich um LYMPHDIARAL DS, ein homöopathisches Mittel, das wir direkt auf den Knoten auftragen mußten... 
Kannst Euren Arzt ja mal danach fragen. Bei uns hat es ganz gut geholfen. 
Und zu dem Köpfchen... Wir mußten mit unserem Jüngsten auch immer Übungen machen damit er den Kopf richtig dreht. Die Ursache dafür wurde nie gefunden aber mit den Übungen hat sich alles wieder normalisiert... 
Liebe Grüße
Bianca

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Joachim, 
bitte beachte unsere Forumregeln. Diese besagen ausdrücklich, dass das Veröffentlichen privater Daten in  den Foren nicht erwünscht ist. und werbung ebenfalls nicht 
Habe deshalb deinen Beitrag mal bearbeitet.  
Ich bin übrigens auch nicht begeistert, dass du diese Dienste anbietest.
Aber das muss Bianca selber entscheiden.

----------


## Christiane

Aha. Der Herr Geistheiler ist wieder da und betreibt Kundenfang. 
Dazu möchte ich 2 Dinge sagen: erstens ist Werbung hier nicht erwünscht, zweitens ist das, was du tust, Betrug. Oder glaubst du wirklich, wir kaufen dir ab, daß man allein durch gute Worte Wirbel korrigiert und verkürzte Muskeln dehnt? Und das bei einem Säugling?  
FÜR WIE BLÖD HÄLTST DU UNS EIGENTLICH :Huh?:

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Joachim! 
Zur laufenden Diskussion möchte ich anmerken, daß es sehr wohl gut wirksame Therapiemöglichkeiten beim KISS-KID-Syndrom gibt. Die betroffenen Kinder gehören in die Hände eines geübten Manualtherapeuten. Es ist zwar etwas unangenehm, aber keine große Quälerei für die Kinder, da schnell behoben. 
Zu einer seriösen Therapie gehört auch, daß man seinen Patienten erzählt was man vorhat und die Therapieschritte logisch nachvollziehbar begründen kann. Solange das bei der Geistheilung nicht passiert, bleibe ich mißtrauisch.  
Rein interessehalber: Wie funktioniert deine Geistmethode, worauf baut sie auf? 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## StarBuG

> Hallo Lucy 230279
> ich weiß das einige Foren keine Werbung möchten. Finde ich auch, ich habe keine Werbung für mich in Anspruch genommen. Des weiteren geht es um Hilfe für ein Kind, Ihr maßt Euch einfach an, meine Arbeit zu kritisieren. Das Kind braucht Hilfe das Ihr nicht geben könnt! Oder? Ich bin angeschrieben worden, weil ich seit Januar nicht mehr geantwortet habe, so löscht doch bitte meine Info, und meine Seite , spielt den lieben Gott. Wenn Ihr nicht einmal Begradigungen kennt, seit Ihr mit Euren Behandlungen noch weit weg. Trotzdem Danke.
> Joachim

  

> Hallo,
> es ist nur ein geistiger Vorgang indem ich den Atlas adjustiere und damit ist die Korrektur vollzogen. Das was wir früher als Therapeuten gelernt haben, ist schon lange Vergangenheit. ( z.b. nach Penzel arbeite..Wenn ich dich einweihen würde, und du könntes in Sekunden den Beckenschiefstand damit beheben, die Kordination ist bei Kindern und Erwachsenen sofort spürbar und meßbar (das lot stimmt wieder CCD -Winkel). Durch glätten der Dura mater erreiche ich das css auf jeden Fall besser fließt.(Apoplex *Prophlyaxe Signale im Austausch mit Gehirn und Rückenmark)
> Die Schulmedizin (Osteopahten) therapieren ebenfall die Duar mater...Aber es gibt nur wenige Menschen die dieses Begradigen können. Ich weiß nur von einpaar Leuten.
> Diese Transformation ist nur durch eine hohe Energie wirksam. In meiner HP sind schöne Bilder von Logopäden mit ihren Kindern und Erwachsen die 3-5 cm Differenzen haben, diese brauchte ich nicht zu überzeugen, was ich auch nicht möchte. Also da Ihr selber das nicht nachvollziehen könnt, ist es auch nicht nötig euch aufzuklären, da Ihr noch nicht soweit  seit es zu begreifen.(Keine Beleidigung). Wer sagt das ich unseriös bin? Ihr wollt den lieben Gott spielen. Also mehr werde ich hier auch nicht schreiben, da ich keinen Sinn in Euch sehe.
> Joachim

 Und wieder mal ein hervorragendes Beispiel für Scharlatane, die sich die Not hilfesuchender Menschen mit pseudomedizinisch begründeten Heilversprechen zu nutze machen, um ihnen das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. 
Hab dich, wie von dir gewollt, gelöscht Joachim.
Ich denke, dieses Forum ist nicht der richtige Ort für dich. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## heima69

Auf der Suche nach jemanden, der in meiner Wohnortnähe Begradigungen im Zusammenhang mit dem Kiss- /Kidd-Syndrom macht, bin ich auf diesen Beitrag gestoßen. Dieser Joachim (ich kenne ihn nicht) hat Recht, man kann Begradigungen durchführen, ohne denjenigen zu Berühren. Skeptik ist selbstverständlich immer angebracht, aber wenn ich es nicht am eigenen Leib erfahren hätte, dann würde ich wie viele von euch, auch denken, der spinnt und will nur Werbung für sich machen. 
Ich hatte seit Jahren Schmerzen im Nackenbereich, verkürztes linkes Bein (ca. 1 1/2- 2 cm) und durch reinen Zufall hat mir meine Schwester eine Frau empfohlen, die mir evtl. helfen konnte. Dort war ich gewesen und siehe da, ich bin wieder gerade, Beine haben gleich Länge und das Beste ICH BIN WIEDER SCHMERZFREI. Der Medizin traue ich  nicht über den Weg mehr. Ärzte (Kinderärzte) z.B. haben noch nicht mal etwas von dem Kiss-/Kidd-Syndrom gehört. Das dies auch durch Geistheilung (Begradigung) behoben werden kann, davon wollen die Ärzte und auch viele Patienten nichts wissen. Wie auch, es liegt ja außerhalb unserer Vorstellungskraft, da schließe ich mich nicht aus. Aber jetzt wo ich selbst diese Erfahrung gemacht habe, sehe ich es mit anderen Augen und wünsche mir daher nur eines, dass alle anderen auch Heilungsgemethoden, die außerhalb unseres geistigen Fassungsvermögen liegen, akzeptieren und nicht immer gleich negativ denken. 
In diesem Sinne soll sich jeder sein eigenes Bild machen, aber nicht gleich andere verurteilen, die einen Weg gehen, der nichts mit der normalen Medizin zu tun hat. 
Grüße von der schmerzfreien Heike

----------


## Christiane

Jetzt mal rein interessehalber: 
es ist schon möglich, daß ungleiche Beinlängen Rückenschmerzen, u.U. auch bis in den Nacken, verursachen. Sein Geist hat deinem Bein befohlen, auf gleiche Länge des anderen Beines zu wachsen? Oder ist hier noch mehr im Spiel? Z.B. orthopädische Intervention? 
Was hast du in deinem Leben noch so alles erlebt, daß du zu dem Ergebnis kommst, der Medizin nicht mehr zu trauen? Ist wirklich alles, was Ärzte machen, Mist? So kommt es jedenfalls mit deinem Beitrag rüber.

----------

